# Well, I said I was done with Peppermills for awhile...



## Alan Sweet (Jul 17, 2015)

... not ...

The spalted mills sell well and the Spetraply Mill will probably go early too.

Both mills are 10". The splated mill is a version of 8" versions I have done before.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 17, 2015)

they both look nice, but that spectraply is outstanding 
when I put Spectraply Pm's in the local stores, they don't last 2 weekends and they're gone, people love the look


----------



## TimR (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep, like Jerry said, both very nice and the spectraply is indeed outstanding.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2015)

I love the wood and shape on both of em...


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Good looking mills.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 17, 2015)

Shagadelic !!!! Definite eye catchers !


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2015)

Double header -- both righteous in their own way. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2015)

Love the shapes!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hmm...I like that spectra ply look. And as always anything spalted is very nice.
Great job...


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 19, 2015)

Excellent mills. Mind sharing where you get your spectra ply blanks?
Graybeard


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 20, 2015)

That was my last one,...

However, I saw some at Woodcraft for $25, 11.5 inches ...which I think is a bit overpriced. They are suppose to be coming available again this month or next.


----------



## The PenSmith (Jul 26, 2015)

Those are some sweet looking pepper mills, nice job indeed!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2015)

Fantastic mills Alan. I'm not a fan of Spectrally but DAMN you can't argue with results! That second one is outstanding. I love the way the grey and the blue in combination with the shape looks like an eye.


----------

